
High Definition SATA Cable for Audio - rsync
https://jcat.eu/product/hd-sata-cable/
======
sjwright
[https://klappav.com.au/collections/new-
arrivals/products/ls-...](https://klappav.com.au/collections/new-
arrivals/products/ls-4004-air-speaker-cable-3-0m-pair-banana-spade-adaptor-
pure-silver)

    
    
      "AND WHAT ABOUT THE AUDIO QUALITY?
    
       Basically, adding conductor material
       leads to an increase of the
       controlled currency throughput."
    

What a refreshingly honest claim. More conductor material does indeed increase
current throughput. Wait no, sorry, I misread the sentence. It leads to an
increase in _currency_ throughput? That's even more honest. $54,000 AUD for 3
meters of speaker wire is massive currency throughput indeed.

------
sjwright
If anyone in the tech sphere needs convincing that all audiophile claims that
claim to defy objective measurement are bullshit, this ought to do it. Anyone
with half a clue about computers will understand that SATA cables cannot
possibly make a difference, yet many people are convinced by things like this.
And if you can be convinced by this, you can be convinced by things that sound
far more plausible.

Therefore it should be clear that people's subjective experience of sound
quality is dominated by expectations. The placebo effect overwhelms our
ability to judge sound quality with our ears.

Of course, once you realise that all sound recording is _by definition the
measurement of sound waves_ it should be obvious and incontrovertible that all
aspects of sound reproduction are entirely susceptible to objective
measurement.

------
CommieBobDole
I feel like there's a vast untapped market for audiophile-type products for
other artistic domains. "Store your ebooks on our Precision Reference USB Key
(only $1800) and the characters will be more believable and the plots more
exciting!"

------
ddeck
The founder introducing the cable on their forum [1]:

 _" Why did I introduce new models? First and most important reason for me is
always better sound. Second reason is compatibility and ease of installation.

JCAT HD SATA Cable offers much better sound quality compared to discontinued
JCAT SATA v2. It can be used with any SATA drives, but It sounds best with
music library HDDs.

JCAT Reference SATA Cable is in a completely different league: much better
resolution, dynamics. Darker, more natural tone. It can be used with all SATA
drives, but it's best to have it on OS drive.

I personally use the Reference on OS drive and the HD Cable on my media
library HDD.

Let me know if you have any questions.

BR,

Marcin"_

[1] [http://jplay.eu/forum/index.php?/topic/2457-jcat-
reference-s...](http://jplay.eu/forum/index.php?/topic/2457-jcat-reference-
sata-cable/)

~~~
zerof1l
This is next level snake oil. A SATA cable that gives data stored on the disk
a "much better resolution, dynamics. Darker, more natural tone". :D

------
teruakohatu
"Offers improvement of sound quality & image quality"

Also improves image quality. I can't wait until they provide a high definition
SSD.

I wonder if audiophiles are switching to M2 SSDs to avoid all audio and image
degradation from SATA cables.

------
trav4225
LOL: "First ever audiophile network interface for music streaming":

[https://jcat.eu/product/net-card-femto-audiophile-network-
ad...](https://jcat.eu/product/net-card-femto-audiophile-network-adapter/)

------
sp332
That's not as cool as their Reference SATA Cable
[https://jcat.eu/product/reference-sata-
cable/](https://jcat.eu/product/reference-sata-cable/)

------
diimdeep
[http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-
good-...](http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-
cables)

------
rock_artist
> Marcin Ostapowicz is the only representative of audio industry in Poland who
> succeeded in Japan.

[https://jcat.eu/about/](https://jcat.eu/about/)

------
1MachineElf
These guys are like the Monster Audio of the 2020s.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
but, but! less packet loss, so the system has more time to process the _right_
signals instead of all that nasty error correction!1!!°oO0°oOo°

(FEEL THE DIFFERENCE)

